
MeeGo phone demoed on incredibly powerful hardware - macco
http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/meego-phone-demoed-st-ericsson-u8500-arm/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg%21+Ubuntu%21%29
======
pluies
Is the title ironic? A dual-core ARM is indeed nice, but it's pretty far from
" _incredibly_ " (yes, yes, emphasis theirs) powerful. Or "nice new super
powerful". Or "crazy powerful". All used in the article.

~~~
StavrosK
Also, why are the animations lagging?

~~~
viraptor
Maemo, so I assume Meego too, has strange caching / scheduler issues
sometimes. It can work fine for a week, then suddenly after I try to unlock
the keyboard it takes >10 seconds to start displaying anything, then I can see
the unlock screen redrawing with each element moving in the correct place
after a while... Then again a week of flawless behaviour. They seem to have
multitasking scheduling problems in many places [1,2,others]. Still - the
platform isn't bad.

So to answer the question - I honestly think it was that kind of a glitch.
Also, keep in mind that meego on the mobile is not considered stable / usable
yet - it was just a tech preview.

[1] - <https://bugs.maemo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7190>

[2] - <https://bugs.maemo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10613>

